# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  SOINN (Self-Organizing Incremental Neural Network), unsupervised online-learning method, Hasegawa Laboratory, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Hasegawa Laboratory

haselab.info/soinn-e

----------


## Airicist

Online Knowledge Acquisition and General Problem Solving in a Real World by Humanoid Robots 

Uploaded on Jul 17, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 10, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 30, 2013




> A group at Tokyo Institute of Technology, led by Dr. Osamu Hasegawa, has succeeded in making further advances with SOINN, their machine learning algorithm, which can now use the internet to learn how to perform new tasks. The system, which is under development as an artificial brain for autonomous mental development robots, is currently being used to learn about objects in photos using image searches on the internet. It can also take aspects of other known objects and combine them to make guesses about objects it doesn't yet recognize.

----------


## Airicist

Article "SOINN gets intelligence boost, uses web-based image search to ID objects"

by Zach Honig 
May 1, 2013

----------

